# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat > [Question] For Honor [Auto Block, Anti Guard-Break, Dodge Unblockable] (Should I sell it?)

## lussuria

*THIS IS NOT A SALES THREAD 
This thread is aimed to help me take a decision and see if the current public is interested in this game and cheating in it.

Wondering if I should start selling my cheat, been working on it for about a week now and I am pretty satisfied with the results. It is not 100% functional (There are times it wont block, deny guard break or dodge unblockable moves - especially if the unblockable moves are some super fast shit like Shugoki's headbutt).

I can say it's more flawless than a human, since even the best players can't block and counter everything.

Will keep working on it and make it faster and better. It's pretty customizable atm and got a lot of options including what to use and what not to. 

It is completely external and undetected by EasyAntiCheat and I am planning on keeping it private (Only a few copies sold, if I decide to sell it.) 


It does not matter how many times your opponent feints or spams his attacks. 

If there are people interested in buying it I will create a sales thread after I decide on how many copies I will sell, so if you want to see this out on the market let me know.

Might as well add combos for different characters on demand. 

Here is a quick preview to it. Didn't fix my preset for blocking right attacks and was too lazy to record it again so... 

2018-06-18 04-50-02 (online-video-cutter.com) - Streamable


Another one


2018-06-18 05-28-06 (online-video-cutter.com) - Streamable*

----------


## vossklift

It is worth to bring it back since the game is free , I would love to cheat in

----------


## envythenoob

> *THIS IS NOT A SALES THREAD 
> This thread is aimed to help me take a decision and see if the current public is interested in this game and cheating in it.
> 
> Wondering if I should start selling my cheat, been working on it for about a week now and I am pretty satisfied with the results. It is not 100% functional (There are times it wont block, deny guard break or dodge unblockable moves - especially if the unblockable moves are some super fast shit like Shugoki's headbutt).
> 
> I can say it's more flawless than a human, since even the best players can't block and counter everything.
> 
> Will keep working on it and make it faster and better. It's pretty customizable atm and got a lot of options including what to use and what not to. 
> 
> ...



AutoIT or AHK?

----------


## lussuria

AutoHotKey, more customizable than any cheat released to this moment.

----------


## envythenoob

> AutoHotKey, more customizable than any cheat released to this moment.


Well, I'm interested. Unless it just the same thing as HappyMajor AHK script.

----------


## xXK1ll3rXx

Interested depending on the price.

----------


## Recoson

Hi so i'm new to the site, if you're confident in selling the cheat i'd be interested, if possible just wanna discuss with you through discord/skype whatever you use how detectable it is and if the new easyanticheat may be a problem in it getting detected. As for purchase and all i'm happy for middle-man etc. Only found this thread because i've been trying to find a working for honor hack for ages. Thanks.

----------


## shadow552400

how to buy?

----------


## Chemion

I would also be interested.

----------


## bmk4213

I would be interested as well, are you still planning on releasing it?

----------


## krazynate

plz release depending on price i will buy also forhonors gaining popularity now to

----------


## nachtheuler

I registered here just to tell you i would pay for this.

----------


## Sineval

I am definitely interested i purchasing this script if/when you release it, although there are some questions:

1. What would be the price?
2. Would this be a one-time price, or some kind of subscription model?

----------


## Pikette

hello i am interrested, is it actual ?

----------


## sonnygun

> *THIS IS NOT A SALES THREAD 
> This thread is aimed to help me take a decision and see if the current public is interested in this game and cheating in it.
> 
> Wondering if I should start selling my cheat, been working on it for about a week now and I am pretty satisfied with the results. It is not 100% functional (There are times it wont block, deny guard break or dodge unblockable moves - especially if the unblockable moves are some super fast shit like Shugoki's headbutt).
> 
> I can say it's more flawless than a human, since even the best players can't block and counter everything.
> 
> Will keep working on it and make it faster and better. It's pretty customizable atm and got a lot of options including what to use and what not to. 
> 
> ...


so this is completly dead?

----------


## GoldenChick

Interested if it still works

----------


## Oroborous82

Interested  :Smile:

----------


## antonymarc

I am also interested in this. Are tattoos allowed in workplace? To get more info on this visit tattoos in workplace guide. It's useful.

----------


## elitclark

It is worth to bring it back since the game is free , I would love to cheat in




_____________________________________________________________________________
Sarkari Result Pnr Status 192.168.1.1

----------


## stephensmith1211

I am interested as i don't know much about it. But if you are a gamer then you may visit garoms.com to download the games.

----------


## NightCrawler1188

How can I add you on Discord?

----------

